# HBO: Vasyl Lomachenko vs Nicholas Walters rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The fight starts at 10:35 EST


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

loma's tattoos look weird in that poster


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> The fight starts at 10:35 EST


Who you think wins?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Have you seen who's judging this?

If Walters scores a KO, the fight will be ruled a majority draw.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The fight starts at 10:35 EST


The fight does or the card does?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Who you think wins?


I posted it here. http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...ight-who-you-have-winning.90325/#post-2759705

Walters's stance is too wide to keep up with Lomachenko's feet. His body work and uppercut would be a big weapon in this fight, but he won't land it often enough.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I posted it here. http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...ight-who-you-have-winning.90325/#post-2759705
> 
> Walters's stance is too wide to keep up with Lomachenko's feet. His body work and uppercut would be a big weapon in this fight, but he won't land it often enough.


Oh yeah same, Walter's to get knocked down at 13/8 looks good, can see him getting hurt but not stopped, Loma will win wide but will hurt a few times, could be like Crawford vs Postol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> The fight does or the card does?


The card does. Idk why it's so late


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Oh yeah same, Walter's to get knocked down at 13/8 looks good, can see him getting hurt but not stopped, Loma will win wide but will hurt a few times, could be like Crawford vs Postol


Yeah I can see that for sure. Walters has a good left hook to the body and uppercut. Those 2 punches are the ones Lomachenko are most open for, so he could be hurt possibly.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

british announcers are sayin lomachenko has too much class for walters... barry mcguigan is like loma's biggest cheerleader


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They're showing a replay of Ward vs Kovalev right now


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

mfkers comparing lomachenko to picasso and monet the artists...talking about nobody wants to see walters win and how vl is gonna put on a masterclass etc, etc, etc.....lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's see if they mention, even once, how Walters was blatantly robbed in the Sosa fight.

We all know who the house fighter is tonight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Let's see if they mention, even once, how Walters was blatantly robbed in the Sosa fight.
> 
> We all know who the house fighter is tonight.


Walters performance against Sosa looks v impressive in retrospect


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This guy is shit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Walter's gets a fair shot in this fivbt


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Fired up for this.

I'm a Loma believer and thought Walters only looked ordinary against Marriaga and Sosa (tough fighters but not on Loma'a level).

If Walters is willing to take punches to stay in range he can make this competitive but I'd be laying my money on a Loma decision. Would love to see Nick drop him at some point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Surprising. Lomachenko weighs 137lbs and Walters is 136lbs


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I hope Walter's gets a fair shot in this fivbt


Don't worry.

If he KO's Loma 3X, they'll let him have a majority draw.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I hope Loma's pro career outreaches what most believe is possible because he is a joy to watch.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Let's go lil Nicky! $50 to win $213!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Don't worry.
> 
> If he KO's Loma 3X, they'll let him have a majority draw.


You are an idiot. Loma has only been screwed by judges so far in his pro career, against Salido and GRJ.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You are an idiot. Loma has only been screwed by judges so far in his pro career, against Salido and GRJ.


He wasn't screwed by the judges against Salido, come on.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> He wasn't screwed by the judges against Salido, come on.


Of course he was, come on.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Let's go Nick!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You are an idiot. Loma has only been screwed by judges so far in his pro career, against Salido and GRJ.


You're the idiot. He wasn't screwed against Salido, and he's CLEARLY the house fighter tonight.

Walters, on the other hand, was RAPED against Sosa.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Of course he was, come on.


Screwed by the ref, and maybe Salido, but not the judges


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought Loma clearly lost to Salida. HBO is full of shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasyl


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

10-9 Lomachenko


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Walter's doesn't look properly prepared for this fight. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl

Walters's eyes aren't as good as Loma's and neither are his feet


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

10-9 Lomachenko
10-9 Lomachenko


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

vasyl's a great ring general and so quick damn.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

3-0 loma


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Walters not looking too inspired.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Walters tried to lead with a straight right at the end of 3 and got peppered with some nasty counters. Axe man is confused and hesitant. Loma in control through 3


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i have it 2 rounds to 1 f or walters after 3


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is going to heat up, 4-0 Loma


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

R4 mightve been his best but Axe man too concerned with looking pretty. Needs to rough Vasyl up and target the body.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

2 rounds each....even fight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Walters very defensive, Loma starting to take over


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I hope Walters actually tries to win


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Loma clowning Nick now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl

Lomachenko really getting in the groove now


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm surprised Loma is bringing it so hard. It seems like he can easily cruise to a decision, but instead he's giving Walters a chance at a KO by being so aggressive.

Balls of steel, but is it smart?


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

4-0 loma

*


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Loma totally just exposed Walters' reluctance there. He's winning the rounds, won the last round on big left hands, dropped his guard, and Walters responded by just standing there and shrugged. Doesn't seem like he wants to win this fight.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I hope Walters actually tries to win


He hasn't gone full Agbeko yet but there's a lot of fight left


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

round 5 to lomachenko lomachenko leads 3 rounds to 2


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

5-0 Lomachenko.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lampley needs to stfu. He landed over 500 punches in a fight before


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

honestly if it wasn't for Walters long reach, Loma would have ate him by now. But as it is, too much distance to cover with his leaps.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So far, a master class.

Brilliant.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

this fight is pretty bad man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl

Better from Walters, but still loading up too much


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dammit hoping for an upset, Walters to knock his ass into tomorrow. This Olympian must be the truth i guess


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

4 rounds to 2 lomachenko


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> honestly if it wasn't for Walters long reach, Loma would have ate him by now. But as it is, too much distance to cover with his leaps.


That's not the problem at all. Walters is just covering up and hoping for a lucky punch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Loma getting aggressive, Walters looking like shit.

Wouldn't rule out a stoppage.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If you were in Walter's corner, what the heck would you tell him to do right now?

I can't think of anything.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Lomachenko is the truth


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow. Loma beating that ass


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl
10-9 Vasyl

Walters getting his ass whooped


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

7-0 loma

walters quit


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds like Walters has nothing at all going for him in this fight. Too hard to see as my internet is pooping out, and I'm working on a presentation. Just listening, really.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Well that sucks


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I was just putting £100 on Loma stoppage ffs


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Lame. That's a bummer


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

5 rounds to 2 lomachenko


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Walters quit. Pathetic performance


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What a pussy.


Let's hope for Walters' sake that Home Depot is hiring.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Walters being clowned now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

lmao what the fuck. What an anti-climax. There better be some good reason for this but I doubt it.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

gg boys.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

wtffff


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Walters literally quit?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Seems like a heavy quit to me...


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

wow

"I don't want to fight"


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

CASH_718 said:


> Let's go lil Nicky! $50 to win $213!


Cocksucker didn't even try.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fucking quitter


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, that was pathetic.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I suspect Walters will claim an injury or something wrong with his body.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I mean I've never been punched that many times in one night. But I'm also not a professional fighter. So I guess I can just say it. Disgraceful.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Yupppp. Total quit. Good luck getting another shot, Walters


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a crock of shit by Walter's. . You respect for him is go e

I


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

That was some cowardly shit from walters


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pathetic by Walters. Before the fight he was acting like a fan of Lomachenko, and now he quits. That's why he had an issue with the paycheque initially, he knew it was a cash out fight. When he realised that would be his best pay he accepted the fight for less money.
Robbed us of a true Lomachenko showcase.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

I seen it in his eyes when he got in the ring. He looked like he wanted to be somewhere else.

Walters might have cashed out. He probably has enough money to live in Jamica and Panama for the rest of his life.

Very disappointing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I suspect Walters will claim an injury or something wrong with his body.


A sprained vagina, if ever I saw one.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

And they need to stop comparing him to Duran. it wasn't even a complete blowout. Walter's just don't got the heart 4 this


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I've always liked Walters, but that was some weak ass shit, really disappointed. I expected and predicted Loma to win wide but I didn't expect Walters to bitch out.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bama final scorecard:

120-108 the black guy.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Max trying so hard to get him to mention Pac man


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I don't want to discredit Loma at all for this win since he looked totally comfortable outboxing Walters with impressive offense and defense but Walters did not look like he came to win at all. This was supposed to be a big fight and it was really just uneventful. Sucks because Loma deserved more for a fight of this magnitude.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I seen it in his eyes when he got in the ring. He looked like he wanted to be somewhere else.
> 
> Walters might have cashed out. He probably has enough money to live in Jamica and Panama for the rest of his life.
> 
> Very disappointing.


Yeah I as thinking the same. His focused looked off. You can tell he was going to quit at the first sign of adversity.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

fuck can anyone tell me what the post fight interview was? My stream cut off.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks like Walters is crying


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't want to discredit Loma at all for this win since he looked totally comfortable outboxing Walters with impressive offense and defense *but Walters did not look like he came to win at all. *This was supposed to be a big fight and it was really just uneventful. Sucks because Loma deserved more for a fight of this magnitude.


You think he threw it?

(The Bobfather in full effect....)


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

scorpion said:


> fuck can anyone tell me what the post fight interview was? My stream cut off.


Loma being respectful. Max scrambles to get him to mention Pac, Loma asks for F. Vargas. Walters blames top rank for inactivity, intimates Loma too good, confirms he quit, cries


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Garcia vs Lomachenko seems like the only matchup that that can be made where is either guy might actually lose.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

scorpion said:


> fuck can anyone tell me what the post fight interview was? My stream cut off.


Loma said there's a lot that goes into being a fighter as good as Walters through training, and that Vargas is a fighter he'd look for next.

Walters said that he went up and back down in weight, that Loma was scoring a lot more, being more active, and Walters was only throwing one shot at a time, and that he takes nothing away from Lomachenko. He went on to say Loma hurt him in the last fight round and he was holding on just to survive, and that Lomachenko is more active year round. He also told the booing fans that he loves them.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Loma never left second gear and made a very good fighter look like an idiot and quit. Once in a lifetime type fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Please don't make the freak show of Pacquiao vs Lomacheko


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Walters blaming his corner for stopping the fight? Puh-leez. They were clearly upset with him when he told Weeks to stop it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Walters already claiming his corner stopped the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802746030202593280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802747284412694529


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought Walter's wasn't prepared a D it showed. He had o game plan.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You think he threw it?
> 
> (The Bobfather in full effect....)


Sigh. No Cable, I don't think he threw the fight. This anti-climax does nothing for Loma's fanbase.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Please don't make the freak show of Pacquiao vs Lomacheko


You don't think it'd be competitive?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Walters making excuse after excuse. Fuck off.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Sigh. No Cable, I don't think he threw the fight. This anti-climax does nothing for Loma's fanbase.


True.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma whooped that ass and made it look easy.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Loma said there's a lot that goes into being a fighter as good as Walters through training, and that Vargas is a fighter he'd look for next.
> 
> Walters said that he went up and back down in weight, that Loma was scoring a lot more, being more active, and Walters was only throwing one shot at a time, and that he takes nothing away from Lomachenko. He went on to say Loma hurt him in the last fight round and he was holding on just to survive, and that Lomachenko is more active year round. He also told the booing fans that he loves them.





Smirk said:


> Loma being respectful. Max scrambles to get him to mention Pac, Loma asks for F. Vargas. Walters blames top rank for inactivity, intimates Loma too good, confirms he quit, cries


thanks boys!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Smirk said:


> You don't think it'd be competitive?


Pacquiao may have a hard time hitting him, but Pacquiao is too big and too powerful. It's not like that all he has either.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao may have a hard time hitting him, but Pacquiao is too big and too powerful. It's not like that all he has either.


Not a chance that Pac lands a punch on him. Loma can show Floyd how it is done.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Not a chance that Pac lands a punch on him. Loma can show Floyd how it is done.


Get out.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the Vargas fight, especially as it keeps Loma at 130 for now, really hope we get some unifiations


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

On the bright side, yall just missed a good UFC fight on FS1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Not a chance that Pac lands a punch on him. Loma can show Floyd how it is done.


Pacquiao is accurate and has great timing. He'd land and it wouldn't take him much to hurt Lomachenko.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao may have a hard time hitting him, but Pacquiao is too big and too powerful. It's not like that all he has either.


Perhaps its too much too soon but I think Loma is a generational talent still yet to peak while Pac is on the decline. If nothing else the fight would be fascinating while it lasted and Loma would bank rounds early.

Can only think of a couple other fights I'd rather see Pac in and most of them seem less realistic than Loma.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vargas will come to fight thats a good fight, it will probably look like Pac vs Margarito though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Perhaps its too much too soon but I think Loma is a generational talent still yet to peak while Pac is on the decline. If nothing else the fight would be fascinating while it lasted and Loma would bank rounds early.
> 
> Can only think of a couple other fights I'd rather see Pac in and most of them seem less realistic than Loma.


Pacquiao is an all time great who fights at welterweight.

Yall are drinking the koolaid too much. I tried to warn everybody before Brook/GGG and Khan/Canelo also. Respect the weight classes.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao is accurate and has great timing. He'd land and it wouldn't take him much to hurt Lomachenko.


Pac is predictable and fights in straight lines. There is a difference timing the guys he has been fighting versus timing Lomachenko. Pac doesn't have the same pop he once had, Loma has a rock solid chin, defence, focus and control of the ring. Pac can't hurt him.
I want that fight to happen ASAP because of opinions like yours. It's a bit of a circus fight but it will help everyone understand just how good Lomachenko is, how there are levels to this. Lomachenko is a far better fighter than Pac and Floyd ever were.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao is an all time great who fights at welterweight.
> 
> Yall are drinking the koolaid too much. I tried to warn everybody before Brook/GGG and Khan/Canelo also. Respect the weight classes.


I'm a fan of Pac I just think he's sliding. His output is fading, body slowing and motivation diminished. Have to imagine everyone would be excited for this fight if it actually came to pass.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao is an all time great who fights at welterweight.
> 
> Yall are drinking the koolaid too much. I tried to warn everybody before Brook/GGG and Khan/Canelo also. Respect the weight classes.


Pac v DLH? Weight classes don't matter when you have a fighter as talented as Loma. Weight classes matter when skills are equal. Nobody has skills on the level of Loma, not even Ward.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Pac v DLH? Weight classes don't matter when you have a fighter as talented as Loma. Weight classes matter when skills are equal. Nobody has skills on the level of Loma, not even Ward.


I really like Loma but you're fucken delusional.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

No thanks. I'm not getting pulled into this shit show.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I really like Loma but you're fucken delusional.


See what happens... you'll catch up at some point.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Pac v DLH? Weight classes don't matter when you have a fighter as talented as Loma. Weight classes matter when skills are equal. Nobody has skills on the level of Loma, not even Ward.


You do realise DLH didnt hydrate any weight after the weigh in, he was a corpse


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:lol:

Great evening for the Pre-March 1st OG Express.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Loma would be fuckin fat at 147 against Pacquiao


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Pac is predictable and fights in straight lines. There is a difference timing the guys he has been fighting versus timing Lomachenko. Pac doesn't have the same pop he once had, Loma has a rock solid chin, defence, focus and control of the ring. Pac can't hurt him.
> I want that fight to happen ASAP because of opinions like yours. It's a bit of a circus fight but it will help everyone understand just how good Lomachenko is, how there are levels to this. Lomachenko is a far better fighter than Pac and Floyd ever were.


:lol::lol::lol: GTFO


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No thanks. I'm not getting pulled into this shit show.


I'm with you.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't blame Walters for quitting...


Loma doesn't even have 10 fights and he's doing that shit to guys like Walters. Insane


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> Cocksucker didn't even try.


Were you stupid enough to bet on Walters? :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> I don't blame Walters for quitting...
> 
> 
> Loma doesn't even have 10 fights and he's doing that shit to guys like Walters. Insane


If Whitaker and Roy Jones had a baby...


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Watched this fight with a few casuals because I hyped it up. Thanks for the let down Walters. I've lost a lot of respect him. I hope TR keeps Loma busy and move on to big fights. One of the most exciting fighters today.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Lomachenko was on his way to giving Walters an embarrassing beat down if Walters hadn't quit. He had completely sussed him out and was starting to up the pace and show boat a bit. I thought Walters would've made Lomachenko work hard for a UD win but he wasnt no where near Loma's level.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> 2 rounds each....even fight


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If Whitaker and Roy Jones had a baby...


...how the fuck is it white? :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> ...how the fuck is it white? :rofl


:lol:

In any case, faux stereotypical limitations have been getting blown to smithereens as of late, apparently.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> In any case, faux stereotypical limitations have been getting blown to smithereens as of late, apparently.


Yeah? Where at? I must've missed it, not been posting as much s I used to.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> Yeah? Where at? I must've missed it, not been posting as much s I used to.


... :lol: atsch

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...hy-do-you-hate-him.90500/page-15#post-2767583


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> ... :lol: atsch
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...hy-do-you-hate-him.90500/page-15#post-2767583


Fucking hell. :rofl


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Lomachenko is different league and i dont think Walters was interested from the start.

When he came out i thought he looked out of sorts and when Buncey said the same i feared the worst although it was maybe fuck all.
Was only going to end badly if it carried on but it was a quit job of the lowest order and then to blame his corner even more so.
He was going to be on the end of a sustained beatdown till he got KOd so in his eyes he prob did the right thing but after looking forward to this we deserved to see another round or two of schooling.

As for Loma,immense skills and his footwork is beautiful and a real joy to watch.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Loma is the real deal. A Pacquiao fight is what will transform him into a PPV star which should be the route they should take because this guy is special.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd like to see Loma stay at 130 for a bit but it's funny watching Floyd fans getting nervous at the idea of a Pac vs Loma fight. I don't think such a match up is comparable to Khanelo or Kellovkin at all.

Loma has several options; stay and unify, attempt to make history again getting a 3rd division title or a super fight with an active ATG. They're all good options to me.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lomachenko the boss.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope this kid isn't going to make me wait too long or another Salido.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Lomachenko is different league and i dont think Walters was interested from the start.
> 
> When he came out i thought he looked out of sorts and when Buncey said the same i feared the worst although it was maybe fuck all.
> Was only going to end badly if it carried on but it was a quit job of the lowest order and then to blame his corner even more so.
> ...


I'll catch the replay in a few hours, but reading all the reports I'm glad Walters was smart enough to not take anymore damage.

Him getting TKO'd in the middle of a round would be terrible for his career. In that case he would take more damage and an even bigger hit as far as the money he earns in his next fight. This loss should light that fire again.

Too many times in MMA have I seen a fighter get the shit kicked outta him, beaten DOWN and have to be scrapped off the floor. They dont last long.

Finally, a fighter and team are sophisticated enough to protect themselves. GGG v Brook was a good stoppage too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I'd like to see Loma stay at 130 for a bit but it's funny watching Floyd fans getting nervous at the idea of a Pac vs Loma fight. I don't think such a match up is comparable to Khanelo or Kellovkin at all.
> 
> Loma has several options; stay and unify, attempt to make history again getting a 3rd division title or a super fight with an active ATG. They're all good options to me.


I'm nervous just like I was nervous for Brook and Khan. Why halt a good career and turn down great matchups at his weight class so he can get knocked out by a welterweight. I'd be pissed if they did this to Spence.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Those who were doubting Lomacho.

Do they even usyk?

@Vysotsky


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Those who were doubting Lomacho.
> 
> Do they even usyk?


The best


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I would have quit as well if I was Walters he had no chance and was only surviving in the last round he saved himself from unnecessary damage.

I am pretty sure Lomachenko beats Pacquiao at this point. Pacquiao looked old as fuck vs Vargas at this age and especially with him absically being a hobby boxer at this point Lomachenko should win even despite the size difference. if it was the Pacquiao from at least the latest Bradley fight or the Mayweather fight even despite the injury then I would slightly favour him


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Man I could watch Loma all day. That fuckin footwork is great.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I'll catch the replay in a few hours, but reading all the reports I'm glad Walters was smart enough to not take anymore damage.
> 
> Him getting TKO'd in the middle of a round would be terrible for his career. In that case he would take more damage and an even bigger hit as far as the money he earns in his next fight. This loss should light that fire again.
> 
> ...


Yeah but the damage Brook was taking from Golovkin was a different league from what Walters was taking ,he was getting his head snapped back and having rings danced around him, but he wasn't getting hurt, the corner didn't want him to quit, he told the referee on his own he didn't want to continue, thne afterwards said his timing was off and he didnt feel sharp so his corner thought to pull him out

This has done more damage to his career than any TKO

As Barry Jones said afterwards, any gritty fighter who can take a shot will try to walk through him now because his heart checked out on him in that fight


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Those who were doubting Lomacho.
> 
> Do they even usyk?


Move over Cuba, Ukraine is developing the best boxers in the world now!

I gotta give Postol a shout out too, he's a great, technical fighter and it's no shame losing to Crawford.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Move over Cuba, Ukraine is developing the best boxers in the world now!
> 
> I gotta give Postol a shout out too, he's a great, technical fighter and it's no shame losing to Crawford.


Its a pity Kotelnik retired after his robbery to Alexander and getting tied down with Don King


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Donaire took a far worse beating from rigo and still never quit like a bitch


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Agreed Ukraine tied with Britain P4P #1 Producer of Boxing Champions.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Its a pity Kotelnik retired after his robbery to Alexander and getting tied down with Don King


Kotelnik also technically sound and very underrated in the Welterweight division at that time! Such a shame they gifted Alexander in that fight.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> 5 rounds to 2 lomachenko


\
Walters didn't win anything. No wonder you scored 9-3 for Ward. Clown.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Medicine said:


> \
> Walters didn't win anything. No wonder you scored 9-3 for Ward. Clown.


Walters did not win a single around.

Ward won 114-113.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Walters did not win a single around.
> 
> Ward won 114-113.


Personally didn't have Ward winning 114-113 but it is possible and can be scored that way. Good post.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Pac is predictable and fights in straight lines. There is a difference timing the guys he has been fighting versus timing Lomachenko. Pac doesn't have the same pop he once had, Loma has a rock solid chin, defence, focus and control of the ring. Pac can't hurt him.
> I want that fight to happen ASAP because of opinions like yours. It's a bit of a circus fight but it will help everyone understand just how good Lomachenko is, how there are levels to this. Lomachenko is a far better fighter than Pac and Floyd ever were.


Loma is an awesome talent, possibly the most complete fighter in boxing, definite P4P fighter. Manny beats his ass...Loma has never seen anything like Manny in his life. I'd love to see it though would be a nice fight while it lasted.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Agreed Ukraine tied with Britain P4P #1 Producer of Boxing Champions.


America is still the best


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Loma is an awesome talent, possibly the most complete fighter in boxing, definite P4P fighter. Manny beats his ass...Loma has never seen anything like Manny in his life. I'd love to see it though would be a nice fight while it lasted.


Nonsense, it's Manny who has never seen a fighter like Loma in his life. Manny is basic, and now he lacks the energy and power he once had. It wouldn't be competitive, I'll take ban bets for that fight.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

You can already tell he's gonna be a once in a lifetime type fighter. Freakishly athletic and technical


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn he is amazing to watch, what a fighter.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Fucking hell, Max Kellerman with his retarded questions to Walters regarding him not continuing. Lanky, goofy looking cunt.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Crean said:


> Fucking hell, Max Kellerman with his retarded questions to Walters regarding him not continuing. Lanky, goofy looking cunt.


What did he say?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> What did he say?


Just the way he phrases the questions to Walters. Saying something along the lines of its not the tradition in this sport that even if you are being outclassed that you just quit unless injured, none of the greats do that etc etc....

I just thought it was a bit direspectful to question him that way seeing as though he'd just spent 7 rds getting his head boxed off.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

This was shit fight imo... i wanted to see good battle and was expecting one.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Crean said:


> Just the way he phrases the questions to Walters. Saying something along the lines of its not the tradition in this sport that even if you are being outclassed that you just quit unless injured, none of the greats do that etc etc....
> 
> I just thought it was a bit direspectful to question him that way seeing as though he'd just spent 7 rds getting his head boxed off.


I dont think its disrespectful though, UFC is starting to take over, the last thing needs is the big dogs in the sport quitting, he could have at least gave it one more round, he quite before the beating basically


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> You can already tell he's gonna be a once in a lifetime type fighter. Freakishly athletic and technical


That's what I've been saying since 2008...


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> what Walters was taking ,he was getting his head snapped back and having rings danced around him, *but he wasn't getting hurt, th*e corner didn't want him to quit, he told the referee on his own he didn't want to continue
> 
> This has done more damage to his career than any TKO
> t


I just watched it. Total quit job. Final round was dazzling hand speed, footwork from Vasyl. He didn't break a nose or jaw, but Walters body language seemed he got his spirit broken.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Yeah but the damage Brook was taking from Golovkin was a different league from what Walters was taking ,he was getting his head snapped back and having rings danced around him, but he wasn't getting hurt, the corner didn't want him to quit, he told the referee on his own he didn't want to continue, thne afterwards said his timing was off and he didnt feel sharp so his corner thought to pull him out
> 
> *This has done more damage to his career than any TKO*
> 
> As Barry Jones said afterwards, any gritty fighter who can take a shot will try to walk through him now because his heart checked out on him in that fight


Ridiculous. Men get TKO'd and put in comas and die. Many were never able to fight again. Taking punishment is far more damaging to a fighter's career. Prove me wrong :lol: because Walters can knock out a decent opponent in his next fight and people will already be back on the hype train... Let alone win two fights in a row or grab another title.

Walters can get another big fight and title shot soon after another win or two.... No comparison to taking unnecessary punishment that cuts a career short. Roberto Duran fought for a title in a new weight class two fights removed from quitting against SRL. Nobody says they would rank Roberto Duran higher if he hadn't quit against Leonard.

He is quoted after the fight saying it would've been stupid to continue. Obviously I don't hold it against him for retiring before getting punched out.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Slimtrae said:


> I just watched it. Total quit job. Final round was dazzling hand speed, footwork from Vasyl. He didn't break a nose or jaw, but Walters body language seemed he got his spirit broken.


People shouldn't be upset he retired when he knew he couldn't win.

It shouldn't take a broken jaw, nose, or orbital bone to retire from a fight lol. To argue a fighter has to be hurt/injured to get a pass like Kraken is ridiculous. Keyboard warrior shit, the truth is those upset with his decision just wanted blood.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Donaire took a far worse beating from rigo and still never quit like a bitch


Disrespectful, true definition of a keyboard warrior. To kick a former champion when they are down, a pro fighter when they come up short?

Truth is you couldn't box ONE ROUND with the pros you tune into. So I wouldn't be talking shit :lol:


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I dont think its disrespectful though, UFC is starting to take over, the last thing needs is the big dogs in the sport quitting, he could have at least gave it one more round, he quite before the beating basically


You are literally asking for a guy to take unnecessary punishment. Think about that for a second.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Typical keyboard warriors with thousands of posts talking shit and jerking each other off over a guy getting outclassed from the opening bell. You want blood, but kick the man while he is down. I see you bball.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> You are literally asking for a guy to take unnecessary punishment. Think about that for a second.


This is being punched in the head, the whole sport is unnecessary punishment, the reason they get paid so much is because they are seen as warriors risking their health, if every fighter quit before the beating even started boxing would have died years ago and there wouldnt even be PPV's, all Walter's had to do is come out the next round take a few punches take a knee its over, qutting in the corner is the easy way out


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

http://imgur.com/height%3D268%3Bid%3DrrQliNp%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D479




http://imgur.com/height%3D250%3Bid%3D3fE1IIT%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D447




http://imgur.com/height%3D250%3Bid%3DgFsfUwr%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D447


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D250%3Bid%3DgFsfUwr%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D447


Good post, nice gifs, but 'hopstep?"

I'm all for inventing new terms :yep, but that's a classic pivot.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Good post, nice gifs, but 'hopstep?"
> 
> I'm all for inventing new terms :yep, but that's a classic pivot.


wasn't me :conf


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Disrespectful, true definition of a keyboard warrior. To kick a former champion when they are down, a pro fighter when they come up short?
> 
> Truth is you couldn't box ONE ROUND with the pros you tune into. So I wouldn't be talking shit :lol:


Yeah and? Doesn't change the fact he quit like a bitch ass.

He has no heart. None.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Typical keyboard warriors with thousands of posts talking shit and jerking each other off over a guy getting outclassed from the opening bell. You want blood, but kick the man while he is down. I see you bball.


My main problem was that Walters is a big puncher and has good durability. He wasn't throwing many punches before. He could have went out and put it all on the line and acted like he gave a crap about receiving his first loss. He gave up way too easily. He wasn't even hurt that bad.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Ridiculous. Men get TKO'd and put in comas and die. Many were never able to fight again. Taking punishment is far more damaging to a fighter's career. Prove me wrong :lol: because Walters can knock out a decent opponent in his next fight and people will already be back on the hype train... Let alone win two fights in a row or grab another title.
> 
> Walters can get another big fight and title shot soon after another win or two.... No comparison to taking unnecessary punishment that cuts a career short. Roberto Duran fought for a title in a new weight class two fights removed from quitting against SRL. Nobody says they would rank Roberto Duran higher if he hadn't quit against Leonard.
> 
> He is quoted after the fight saying it would've been stupid to continue. Obviously I don't hold it against him for retiring before getting punched out.


I'm talking abut his reputation, not physical damage you clown, if you're afraid of getting hit at all don't get into the ring, you know fighters have purses withheld if they don't perform up to par sometimes?

Have you still not watched the fight?/? Nobody is buying your bleeding heart bullshit, fucking NOBODY cares more about fighter safety than me but the guy is getting paid a lot of fucking money and basically admitted that "meh, couldn't be bothered continuing because he was embarrassing me"

Comparing Roberto Duran to Nicholas Walters? Let's just see if that Walters hype train comes back then, I'll see you back here in a few years


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Disrespectful, true definition of a keyboard warrior. To kick a former champion when they are down, a pro fighter when they come up short?
> 
> Truth is you couldn't box ONE ROUND with the pros you tune into. So I wouldn't be talking shit :lol:


Barry Jones on boxnation once fought Acelino Freitas, one of the biggest punchers in the modern era, he was knocked down about 6 times but kept getting back up to fight, he called what Walters did "unforgivable, you just don't do that" so there's an ex pros opinion.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> My main problem was that Walters is a big puncher and has good durability. He wasn't throwing many punches before. He could have went out and put it all on the line and acted like he gave a crap about receiving his first loss. He gave up way too easily. He wasn't even hurt that bad.


There was a point in an exchange right before what would be the final bell where he threw 3 monster left hooks in a row andm issed them all by about an inch, in his mind he must have realised Lomachenko was doing this on purpose and that completely broke his spirit


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> all Walter's had to do is come out the next round take a few punches take a knee its over, qutting in the corner is the easy way out


:rofl do it for what exactly?

Get hurt, take a knee and get counted out? Wishful thinking, I don't wanna see a guy box another round if his heart ain't in it. When a fight is over it's over.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> :rofl do it for what exactly?
> 
> Get hurt, take a knee and get counted out? Wishful thinking, I don't wanna see a guy box another round if his heart ain't in it. When a fight is over it's over.


His heart wasn't in it beforehand so he probably shouldn't have got in there, he wanted the money but didn't want to fight


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Barry Jones on boxnation once fought Acelino Freitas, one of the biggest punchers in the modern era, he was knocked down about 6 times but kept getting back up to fight, he called what Walters did "unforgivable, you just don't do that" so there's an ex pros opinion.


:lol: Barry quit Boxing altogether after that, his 1st loss. Oh the irony.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Watching the fight again.. Walters was actually badly hurt in the seventh round. Walters knew he was going down in the next round, Lomachenko waved him down at the end of the seventh because he knew it as well. That is one of the most badass things I've ever seen in boxing, an undefeated killer in the ring being told by his opponent to stay down.. and he obeyed. Lomachenko took his soul, completely owned him in every way.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The bitch boy using emoticons to cover up his emotions. He's crying like a bitch bashing away at his keyboard. 


Oh isn't this the idiot who switched on eze over a Facebook prank we were doing on esb? :lol: 

He contacted the random dude and told him about the Bro code


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> I'm talking abut his reputation, not physical damage you clown, if you're afraid of getting hit at all don't get into the ring, you know fighters have purses withheld if they don't perform up to par sometimes?
> 
> Have you still not watched the fight?/? Nobody is buying your bleeding heart bullshit, fucking NOBODY cares more about fighter safety than me but the guy is getting paid a lot of fucking money and basically admitted that "meh, couldn't be bothered continuing because he was embarrassing me"
> 
> Comparing Roberto Duran to Nicholas Walters? Let's just see if that Walters hype train comes back then, I'll see you back here in a few years


I said Duran and Walters quit in the corner, nothing more.

He'll make a comeback, too early in his career for this situation to define him. All he has to do is win, going on another unbeaten streak will change everything. Nobody will be calling him a quitter then.

It's yet to be seen what will be gained from this loss.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

OneTime said:


> The bitch boy using emoticons to cover up his emotions. He's crying like a bitch bashing away at his keyboard.
> 
> Oh isn't this the idiot who switched on eze over a Facebook prank we were doing on esb? :lol:
> 
> He contacted the random dude and told him about the Bro code


"Switched" on eze? Wtf does that mean? You thought we were boys or something?

Facebook prank? Please explain if you wanna go there. I forgot all about that shit lol. I thought the situation was funny

I see you using emoticons too? I'm not the one crying either, this thead is full of people crying and talking shit because he quit on his stool instead of the middle of the round.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> My main problem was that Walters is a big puncher and has good durability. He wasn't throwing many punches before. He could have went out and put it all on the line and acted like he gave a crap about receiving his first loss. He gave up way too easily. He wasn't even hurt that bad.


I saw how outclassed he was, but you know opening up would have only led to him going out on his shield. Bottom line is even Walters knew this. When it's not your night there isn't a smarter choice for your career.

It's okay to be disappointed in his performance, but if the man didn't feel he could pull it out why hold it against him? We all knew he wasn't gonna win.

Y'all keep saying one more round, but the fight was more than halfway over and he lost every round before that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I saw how outclassed he was, but you know opening up would have only led to him going out on his shield. Bottom line is even Walters knew this. When it's not your night there isn't a smarter choice for your career.
> 
> It's okay to be disappointed in his performance, but if the man didn't feel he could pull it out why hold it against him? We all knew he wasn't gonna win.
> 
> Y'all keep saying one more round, but the fight was more than halfway over and he lost every round before that.


He could have possibly pulled off a round 12 of Chavez Jr vs Martinez. It's sad that Chavez had more heart than him


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, Walters quit, classic quit.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He could have possibly pulled off a round 12 of Chavez Jr vs Martinez. It's sad that Chavez had more heart than him


This is an insult to Lomachenko.

Martinez was cut and slowing down, otherwise how in the fuck would Chavez had landed that punch?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Rewatch that 12th round again and while your at watch the 6th round from this past weekend. Walters had nothing for him.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't want shit with nobody in the end I guess I respect some of these opinions.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> :rofl do it for what exactly?
> 
> Get hurt, take a knee and get counted out? Wishful thinking, I don't wanna see a guy box another round if his heart ain't in it. When a fight is over it's over.


You cant say "do it for what exactly?" Because now Walters is going to get paid peanuts and the and some fans dont even want to see him fight again, Walters heart was out of the fight by round 4 would you really want him to quit on his stool at the end of round 4?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I don't want shit with nobody in the end I guess I respect some of these opinions.


Think you need to find a new sport, if Marquez had quit after the 3 knockdowns against Pac in the first round (which he could have and said Pac was too good) he wouldnt have got the draw which then got him 3 more fights with Pac and gained him loads of fans and money, we look at these guys as super humans its why I love the sport so much, sometimes adrenaline can keep them going even when they are completely done


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> You cant say "do it for what exactly?" Because now Walters is going to get paid peanuts and the and some fans dont even want to see him fight again, Walters heart was out of the fight by round 4 would you really want him to quit on his stool at the end of round 4?


He will get paid based on how he performs in the next few fights.

If you really feel his heart wasn't in it since the 4th then why should he have continued after the 6th round?? No chance of winning if his heart hasn't been in it for a few rounds.

Like i said, this is about you tuning in to see blood. A knockout, a fighter taking a knee, 10 count, etc. Don't even bring up how much of a pay cut Walters will take because it's not something you care about. You just want blood.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

/


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Think you need to find a new sport, if Marquez had quit after the 3 knockdowns against Pac in the first round (which he could have and said Pac was too good) he wouldnt have got the draw which then got him 3 more fights with Pac and gained him loads of fans and money, we look at these guys as super humans its why I love the sport so much, sometimes adrenaline can keep them going even when they are completely done


Winning, losing, cheating, and quitting are all part of the game. I understand your disappointment.

I only posted because I think some were kicking the man while he is down. My big take away was how good Lomachenko really is.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> He will get paid based on how he performs in the next few fights.
> 
> If you really feel his heart wasn't in it since the 4th then why should he have continued after the 6th round?? No chance of winning if his heart hasn't been in it for a few rounds.
> 
> Like i said, this is about you tuning in to see blood. A knockout, a fighter taking a knee, 10 count, etc. Don't even bring up how much of a pay cut Walters will take because it's not something you care about. You just want blood.


I didnt want to see blood, i love chess matches but the thing were robbed of is a definitive ending, it should have been Loma stops him with a knockdown or the ref stops it, in a sport full of warriors, quitting in the corner after not even being hurt bad is the cowards way out


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> This is an insult to Lomachenko.
> 
> Martinez was cut and slowing down, otherwise how in the fuck would Chavez had landed that punch?


Walters has fight changing power. The quitter could have at least targeted the body or threw combinations


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Walters has fight changing power. The quitter could have at least targeted the body or threw combinations


Child please, how could he have change the fight if his heart wasn't in it?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I didnt want to see blood, i love chess matches but the thing were robbed of is a definitive ending, it should have been Loma stops him with a knockdown or the ref stops it, in a sport full of warriors, quitting in the corner after not even being hurt bad is the cowards way out


You were robbed of a violent ending is all. Safe to say Walters isn't your type of guy and I respect that.

I understand the warrior code.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

There is no mystery behind how fans will act after a fighter quits. Walters had to have known the backlash he would get.
I will continue to watch Lomachenko, I might watch Walters if he happens to be on an undercard for something I'm already watching.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

DynamicMoves said:


> I'll might watch Walters if he happens to be on an undercard for something I'm already watching.


Point is you will have no choice but to watch him if he works his way back to a big fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> You were robbed of a violent ending is all. Safe to say Walters isn't your type of guy and I respect that.
> 
> I understand the warrior code.


Nope, none of them punches Loma landed at the end were violent, all it needed was 30 more seconds of that and then the ref stops it then we would have all seen Loma stopped him in a legit way, Walters isnt 99% of boxing fans type of guy, if you want to waste time watching a match for someone to quit before the going gets stuff and be okay about it then you must just love watching topless guys


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Walters has fight changing power. The quitter could have at least targeted the body or threw combinations


I bet he wishes he'd thought of that during the first seven rounds. Have you ever considered becoming a world-level boxing trainer?


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Point is you will have no choice but to watch him if he works his way back to a big fight.


My post comes off as harsher towards Walters than I meant it to be. 
After watching that fight I was very impressed with Lomachenko, because he made Walters quit even as Walters [probably] knew the backlash he would get.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Child please, how could he have change the fight if his heart wasn't in it?


I'm pissed at exactly that. His heart wasn't in it when it should have been. I love competitors. 
Ward was able eek out his win through sheer grit and his competitive nature


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> I bet he wishes he'd thought of that during the first seven rounds. Have you ever considered becoming a world-level boxing trainer?


I bet could train better than Anne Wolfe


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

DynamicMoves said:


> My post comes off as harsher towards Walters than I meant it to be.
> After watching that fight I was very impressed with Lomachenko, because he made Walters quit even as Walters [probably] knew the backlash he would get.


I can dig it, my post come have come.off that way too. Sorry if i jumped on you before this quote i was replying to a bunch of giys 8 pages on lol


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm pissed at exactly that. His heart wasn't in it when it should have been. I love competitors.
> Ward was able eek out his win through sheer grit and his competitive nature


Maybe he shows more heart from here on out. He will be tested again soon.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Nope, none of them punches Loma landed at the end were violent, all it needed was 30 more seconds of that and then the ref stops it then we would have all seen Loma stopped him in a legit way, Walters isnt 99% of boxing fans type of guy, if you want to waste time watching a match for someone to quit before the going gets stuff and be okay about it then you must just love watching topless guys


I'm gonna watch the guy who once quit on his stool because Boxing isn't on tv like it use to be. That and the fact that Walters will be in another big fight one day.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I'm gonna watch the guy who once quit on his stool because Boxing isn't on tv like it use to be. That and the fact that Walters will be in another big fight one day.


And Walters could ruin another big fight by quitting again, things like that is why boxing is losing fans, UFC have no time to quit they will just get pounded on the floor


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> And Walters could ruin another big fight by quitting again, things like that is why boxing is losing fans, UFC have no time to quit they will just get pounded on the floor


Or they tap lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Or they tap lol


Yeah true lol


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> And Walters could ruin another big fight by quitting again, things like that is why boxing is losing fans, UFC have no time to quit they will just get pounded on the floor


Okay dude I can respect your opinion we are all fans at the end of the day.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Okay dude I can respect your opinion we are all fans at the end of the day.


Not of Walters anymore :lol:


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Walters had been chipping away at his good will pretty much since the Donaire fight.

He came in overweight, dropped his belt and looked flat against Marriaga. Didn't look inspired against Sosa (although he deserved the decision). Stalled his career by laughing at a $500,000 purse to fight Loma. When he finally took that offer, he spoke of being a warrior and being willing to do anything to win. Then he didn't look interested in fighting. Then he quit. Then he bitched about his self imposed inactivity while doling out blame to others.

It's his right to quit but most people are wise to what they saw and have seen - a fighter that doesn't have the fire.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Its a shame that the quit job is as big a news as the brilliant display of boxing that Lomachenko put on.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Its a shame that the quit job is as big a news as the brilliant display of boxing that Lomachenko put on.


Well said.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

VinoVeritas said:


> Were you stupid enough to bet on Walters? :lol:


Yes I was stupid enough to put $50 on an unbeaten former world champion at +420. I was already uom $600 on the week so how is it stupid to take that small chance, small pants?

Also the hindsight commentary is always hilarious.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> Yes I was stupid enough to put $50 on an unbeaten former world champion at +420. I was already uom $600 on the week so how is it stupid to take that small chance, small pants?
> 
> Also the hindsight commentary is always hilarious.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

VinoVeritas said:


>


Go suck a dick "it already happened so I'm gonna act like nothing other then what happen was possible" guy. Your life sucks.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> Go suck a dick "it already happened so I'm gonna act like nothing other then what happen was possible" guy. Your life sucks.


I, like many, had the foresight to not throw away my money on Walters. You didn't. That makes you a dumb cunt.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Very poor from Walters. This wasn't a Dela Hoya/Pacquiao type beating.

When push came to shove he didn't have the arsehole for it.

He might find it difficult to move on from this.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

VinoVeritas said:


> I, like many, had the foresight to not throw away my money on Walters. You didn't. That makes you a dumb cunt.


You are a broke loser playing know it all on the internet. Go pretend to be smart elsewhere, twat.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> You are a broke loser playing know it all on the internet. Go pretend to be smart elsewhere, twat.


You bet on Walters.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

VinoVeritas said:


> You bet on Walters.


Because no one has ever lost a bet before. You show how broke and retarded you are. Go up stairs and ask mommy to cook you a grilled cheese sandwich with the crust cut off just the way you like it..


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> Because no one has ever lost a bet before. You show how broke and retarded you are. Go up stairs and ask mommy to cook you a grilled cheese sandwich with the crust cut off just the way you like it..


There's no shame in losing a bet unless you bet that Walters would beat Loma.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

VinoVeritas said:


> There's no shame in losing a bet unless you bet that Walters would beat Loma.


The gifs just prove how pathetic you are. Are you really that poor? Do you need $50?


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> The gifs just prove how pathetic you are. Are you really that poor? Do you need $50?


I don't bet because I don't need to win money. Earning it is easy enough.

You, on the other hand, have a limited earning capacity and are so desperate to win money you're literally throwing it away by making ridiculous bets.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

VinoVeritas said:


> *I don't bet because I don't need to win money. Earning it is easy enough.*
> 
> You, on the other hand, have a limited earning capacity and are so desperate to win money you're literally throwing it away by making ridiculous bets.


I'm sure sucking cock is easy enough for you.

And i'm so broke(I make $50 an hour) that I throw away money? Keep fishing, ******. Maybe you actually grasp an idea that makes sense.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

QUEER_718 said:


> Sucking cock is easy enough for me.
> 
> And i'm so broke(I make $50 an hour) that I throw away money? Keep fishing, ******. Maybe you actually grasp an idea that makes sense.


$50 an hour :rofl

We've got a high roller here, folks.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

It was one-sided but imho outside looking in, it didn't look like a beating. Walters just didn't have that fire but Loma did his thing. He outclassed Walters and I don't recall him getting hit with a serious punch outside of a left hook to the body in the 6th rd. Walters needs to come back blazin to put his career back to or further than it was '14. May both continue to get good money.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Oli said:


> When push came to shove he didn't have the arsehole for it.
> .


Haven't heard that boxing analogy before


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> The gifs just prove how pathetic you are. Are you really that poor? Do you need $50?


You're not a Welching bastard are you CASH??


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

VinoVeritas said:


> $50 an hour :rofl
> 
> We've got a high roller here, folks.


6 figures a year bitch.:yep



> According to the US Census Bureau persons with doctorates in the United States had an average income of *roughly $81,400*. The average for an advanced degree was *$72,824*, with men averaging *$90,761* and women averaging *$50,756* annually.


So I make more than people with doctorates and I make about $60k more than the average high school graduate.











thehook13 said:


> You're not a Welching bastard are you CASH??


I'm up money so we'll have to wait until I have a bad week and find out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> 6 figures a year bitch.:yep
> 
> So I make more than people with doctorates and I make about $60k more than the average high school graduate.
> 
> ...


What do you do for work?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm more concerned with BobDigi's whiteknighting of Walters.

Walters fought like a wanting to lose asshole all while delaying the fight as long as he could being a bitchass diva, while in the end robbing fans who paid good money of a main event fight between two top fighters, and wasted all of our time. Fuck Walters.

:lol: @BobDigi5060 calling us keyboard warriors. Fuck pay me 50 bucks and I'll fight like shit and quit against Lomachenko too.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:lol: Walters really looked like an asshole quitting like that. Its like really like no mas 2. 

Walters was completely humiliated and ready to go down.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:

Fucking monster Vino arguing with ********* CASH. It's some alien vs. predator shit.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> 6 figures a year bitch.:yep
> 
> So I make more than people with doctorates and I make about $60k more than the average high school graduate.
> 
> ...


You could be earning a billion dollars a year and you'd still be a douchebag.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Both of you talking about money on a forum where you know nobody are fucking *******


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol:
> 
> Fucking monster Vino arguing with ********* CASH. It's some alien vs. predator shit.


Shouldn't you be at uni sucking off your professor?


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> 6 figures a year bitch.:yep
> 
> So I make more than people with doctorates and I make about $60k more than the average high school graduate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I do a million each year.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I do a million each year.


Million what?

Predictions?

Wrong predictions?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

nuclear said:


> I don't blame Walters for quitting...
> 
> 
> Loma doesn't even have 10 fights and he's doing that shit to guys like Walters. Insane


That fucking pivot, he always ate dudes up with that shit


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> That fucking pivot, he always ate dudes up with that shit


Usyk does the same pivot.

Which is even more impressive considering the size.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk does the same pivot.
> 
> Which is even more impressive considering the size.


Damn right it is.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk does the same pivot.
> 
> Which is even more impressive considering the size.


Yes, Usyk has an enormous ass frame. He carries himself like he weighs 130 lbs. or some shit.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

In calling it now. If the fighters from ukraine and Uzbekistan start turning pro, they're taking over


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> In calling it now. If the fighters from ukraine and Uzbekistan start turning pro, they're taking over


The Ukraine squad hasn't been that strong since the last lot of quality fighters turned over tbh, the Uzbeks would be very interesting though and I'm looking forward to seeing what Dusmatov can do


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------

